# Breaking up the board by category...



## Slurpyboy

I think the larger this message board becomes the more necessary it will be to "break up" the message board categorically, for example, medical terms, idioms, gerenal translations, etc. The Spanish/English one is already becomming quite large! Is this something anyone else is thinking?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Slurpyboy,

Yes, I'm thinking about gradually breaking it up into more specific forums, but I'm not sure how to decide when to do it...

For specialized terminology such as medicine, IT, etc., I'll open a forum as soon as a few people convince me that they there would be enough traffic to justify it and someone agrees to moderate it for me.  So if three or four of you cooperate on a thread and agree that you could keep a forum busy, PM me or email me and I'll start it up!

Just think, a week ago today, I was all upset because I couldn't get _anyone_ to post_ anything!_

Mike


----------



## Slurpyboy

Hi Mike,

I didn't even see there was a forum, I was using it one day and towards the bottom of the left hand side (in the blue area) I saw a tiny little "New! Join the WR forums". If I had not glanced down I would have never even seen it. I don't think it is visible enough (it's not on the main page, and still isn't)   

I use this site to help me with translating at my job everyday. Some days think I would be lost without it, and the forums will make it even better. Thank you very much, it was an awesome and very helpful addition.


----------



## jacinta

This has come up on other forums I belong to.  The final decision was to be very specific in the titles of the posts so that people could decide whether it was of interest to them or not.  For instance, we could post "medical term" "technical term" "grammar usage", etc.in the headings.  If you can think of a way to categorize the posts, great.  If not, I think they are easy enough to sort through.   Besides, I like reading them all!  Thanks again, this is a great tool.


----------



## Sils

Hi, Mike
I agree with Slurpyboy as regards the Forum´s link. I just happened to see it today, and I have been using the dictionary on a daily base for almost six months now.

I think it will be useful to add a "grammar" category, as weel as an "idioms" one.

Hugs and see you soon-
Silvia


----------



## mkellogg

You all are confusing me.  Is there not a link to the forums under every single dictionary entry in English-Spanish? http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=invisible&v=b  Maybe I _do_ need to make it more prominent...  As usual, it all makes sense for the computer guy designing it (me), but the end user finds it difficult.
(Yea, for the first half-day I just had the link on the left side...then I added the link at the end of the dictionary entry, and people found the forum.)

These are my ideas for the categories (eventually), 
- missing dictionary entries _or_ short words and phrases 
- grammar
- is this right? _or_ please correct this...
- professional translators only
- informática (IT)
- medical
Any suggestions/comments?

The forum seems fine right now, but when everybody gets back from vacation, the number of posts will probably skyrocket, making this a necessity I'd think.  There might also be a way to program a view of multiple categories so you can see all the questions at once. Hmmm.

Mike


----------



## Delirium

I use the site EVERY SINGLE DAY.  Have been using it for the past four years or so (God, how time flies!), and one day (was it last week?), the link was just there winking at me from the bottom of an entry ("Discuss in the new forums" was it?).   And I clicked and here I am.  It was just yesterday I think that I first noticed the link in the left-hand column.  Had it been there all the time?

What I meant to say is, yes, the link below the entries is visible.

About the categories... I'll get back to you, it's past midnight and my brain is toast :-S

Good night, everyone.


----------



## Delirium

Hey, I just noticed something. The link is only below English-Spanish entries.

Are you planning on having a link in the other language sections?


----------



## maria_m.

Slurpyboy said:
			
		

> I didn't even see there was a forum, I was using it one day and towards the bottom of the left hand side (in the blue area) I saw a tiny little "New! Join the WR forums". If I had not glanced down I would have never even seen it. I don't think it is visible enough (it's not on the main page, and still isn't)
> 
> I use this site to help me with translating at my job everyday. Some days think I would be lost without it, and the forums will make it even better. Thank you very much, it was an awesome and very helpful addition.



hello everyone,
the same happened to me. it was at the end of last week that i knew about the forums and tried to register but there was something wrong cause i couldn't get this page.
anyway, what a great idea !! i've used the online dictionary everyday since more or less a couple of years and recommend it whenever someone needs a good help with words.
 haven't had time to read all the threads with detail, but so far it seems good to me. i'll come back 
keep on the good job!


----------

